# Hello



## J.T (Mar 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi. Ive been lurking around for a while, and you guys have great info to offer. I look forward to reading and learning more.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*J.T* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SFW (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 11, 2012)

Yo whats up!!!!!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  I'm glad you stopped lurking and joined the team


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## EARL (Mar 15, 2012)

Good to meet you.


----------

